# Verizon smart phone classes



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well. Im still alittle wet behind the ears on somethings. But i do have a couple of verizon sales people at the local place that will actually call me for help on some things. So my thought is, who exactly do they have teaching these people to work thier phones? Most of the time it seems that the folks at the stoer might be a tad bit clueless. What are your thoughts?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

they get pamphlets mostly and some videos I believe to teach them some things about the new devices... I have met a few who have been highly knowledgeable about certain phones.. but I think its also more that they have to know about multiple phones instead of perhaps just a minor handful .. they might benefit more if they would set up certain teams to focus on certain types of phones or devices..

(I could be completely wrong on how they receive their training materials)


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Well as far aas android phones go, if you know one, you know them all, except for OEM UIs, and there aren't too many of those. Then you just need to know hardware specs.

As far as iPhones go, they are almost idiot proof, so no big deal there.

I don't know much about WM, by they don't have many if those.

All I know is if I were a sales Rep for Verizon, I would actually be able to help people...


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Well as far aas android phones go, if you know one, you know them all, except for OEM UIs, and there aren't too many of those. Then you just need to know hardware specs.
> 
> As far as iPhones go, they are almost idiot proof, so no big deal there.
> 
> ...


I actually thought about applying for a job at Verizon, considering my knowledge of the devices. Ever since I got my Eris for Christmas in '09, I've been helping people at school, work and even random people with issues I encounter on a day to day basis. My big hindrance from doing so though is preparing for dental school


----------



## scoodub (Aug 15, 2011)

"razorclose said:


> I actually thought about applying for a job at Verizon, considering my knowledge of the devices. Ever since I got my Eris for Christmas in '09, I've been helping people at school, work and even random people with issues I encounter on a day to day basis. My big hindrance from doing so though is preparing for dental school


I am an indirect sales person at a premium retailer (not a corporate store). We basically get powerpoints on the phones that are made by the manufacturer telling us how "great" their phones are. I dont know about the corporate stores though. I teach android classes at our store and its usually older people who are more interested in them that got them because their friends or kids got one.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

I know for certain that the majority of the reps at my local Verizon store could use some classes. On various occasions I have overheard some employees justify themselves and say that they are "just sales reps" and don't know everything about the phones. On the other hand, I have seen a few that know what they are talking about, and have actually held conversations with them about software and hardware and what not. But, this is rare in my experiences. They seem to know enough for the average customer, and that's all.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL so basicly I could take classes at the Verizon Store LO>


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

razorclose said:


> I actually thought about applying for a job at Verizon, considering my knowledge of the devices. Ever since I got my Eris for Christmas in '09, I've been helping people at school, work and even random people with issues I encounter on a day to day basis.


I'm like that too.... I'd end up getting pissed off at the phone and tell them to root it/flash a rom though.


----------

